# MySQL install problems



## DoYouSpeakWak (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey *e*verybody.

The past few days, I have tried to install mysql56, but it gets stuck at the same point every time. The system is Freebsd FreeBSD 9.2. Up to date. Clean. *N*othing else on it besides SSH.

Installation.

```
cd /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server
make install clean
```

Output. (part of it)

```
[ 71%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmListFileCache.cxx.o
[ 72%] Building C object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmListFileLexer.c.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmLocalGenerator.cxx.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmLocalUnixMakefileGenerator3.cxx.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakeDepend.cxx.o
[ 73%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefile.cxx.o
[ 73%] Building CXX object Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmMakefileTargetGenerator.cxx.o
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:41907: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:43040: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `mov'
c++: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1plus)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** [Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/cmGlobalGenerator.cxx.o] Error code 1
1 error
*** [Source/CMakeFiles/CMakeLib.dir/all] Error code 2
1 error
*** [all] Error code 2
1 error
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server.
root@web-shared:/usr/ports/databases/mysql56-server #
```

I did try it with 
	
	



```
MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes
```
 in make.conf. That also gives out an error. 

Any ideas on why this happens and what I can do to install MySQL?


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 22, 2013)

Just to rule out the obvious: do you have any special settings defined in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## DoYouSpeakWak (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope. When I wrote `% nano /etc/make.conf`, it said new file. So it's empty.


----------



## DoYouSpeakWak (Nov 25, 2013)

Up


----------

